# How to get Safari/Explorer to print background images?



## patrean (May 3, 2005)

Hi all

I've designed a HTML newsletter in Dreamweaver and it works fine...but now the client wants to print the newsletter too. Thing is my design has a background image and some cells are coloured with text overlayed. When I print in either Safari or Explorer neither the coloured cells nor the bg image prints. Any ideas?


----------



## mdnky (May 3, 2005)

Hit print, then click on the dropdown menu that says 'Copies & Pages', select 'Safai' and check the box that says 'Print backgrounds'.  The setting for IE-Win is buried in their advanced properties under Tools>Options

HTML isn't a good choice for printing, that's not it's purpose.  You may want to look into a script (PHP) that converts the HTML document into a PDF file for printing.  There's a few options out there for server-side use.


----------



## egon (May 3, 2005)

If you know CSS, you could include a special 'Print' style sheet for the purpose of printing.  You would have to change it slightly to fit the stylesheet, but that's commonly used in situations like yours.

You can read more about this here:

http://www.alistapart.com/articles/goingtoprint/


----------



## Natobasso (May 3, 2005)

Have you tried printing a pdf of the page first? See if that works.

Also, from dreamweaver you could probably export the html, or build your pages that you know you want to print in InDesign (or, gulp, Quark) and you can easily print and export to HTML. 

Probably a hindsight remark, the second one, but hey


----------



## patrean (May 3, 2005)

Many thanks for all the info. I'm no expert in CSS or PHP but I'll take a look at the link. I'm hoping the client will be able to print from IE (PC) to PDF which should suffice.

Thanks again.


----------

